# 2012 Extreme Time [email protected] Button Willow June 3rd



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Extremespeedtrackevents will be at Button Willow Race Course
in SoCal-
June 2-3rd for a track day, Special track day price of only $115.
DISCOUNT CODE IS ( bw23 )
Any Questions email [email protected] 
Register here- www.extremetimeattack.com
Must register before May 18th

TIME ATTACK ON SUNDAY............
Regular open track day for all drivers..... Register for a fun track day ...

Free timing for all drivers
Free Basic on track instruction for beginners


----------

